

Introducing Qubes Odyssey Framework - jmilkbal
http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2013/03/introducing-qubes-odyssey-framework.html

======
jmilkbal
She starts to lose me when talking about using the MS Windows kernel as a
"hypervisor", but she acknowledges it's a poor solution and defends it by
supposing it'd be better than nothing. Otherwise, it's a decent discussion of
security through virtualization.

